# New here



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi...I am proudly owned by 5 1/2 chihuahuas! I recognize some people from tazchi!


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

Forgot to add pics of my 3 youngest..Peanut, Butter and Jelly!


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

I love the names!! Welcome and it is nice to see your babies. They are so adorable.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello & welcome Your babies are adorable. Did you say 5 1/2 ? :wave:


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*Welcome!*

I am a Tazchier newbie. I love your babies and love your name.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I love your chi's names! They are all so cute!

What is Tazchi?


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

there all perfect


----------



## chiwawa_xoxo (Jul 19, 2005)

:wave: It's great to see new people, welcome! The babies are adorable and I love the names, very creative!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Kari said:


> What is Tazchi?


I think it was/is a website 

Welcome, my name is Crystal and I've two lovely baby girls in my family named Britney (on the left) and Butterfly (on the right)


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

how cute! and welcome :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Hey and welcome

lol Im intrigued to see the 1/2 a chihauhua - ahhhhh unless they are a cross lol :lol: 

glad you joined - and what is tazchi :lol:


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

*Hello!*

Hello there! I like the little dress Jelly is wearing. I do love me some chi pictures! Keep posting pics of your babies!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Welcome ! You have a lovely chi family.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

They're all gorgeous. Love the names.


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

*HI*

Hi!!
I was on taz chi as senorscoot13 and Scoots Mom.. so i'm here to.. i remember yoshismom too!!


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

lol....well the first chi was only 1/2 chi as it turned out! I paid for chi.. :shock: ..but he ended up being 22lbs! love him anyway. His name is Sparkplug.So thats where the 1/2 comes from. My second is a little male named Shortpump.....named after a town in Arizona...he is the daddy of PB&J. My third is Red...the momma...then the 3 furbabies. I am also owned by a dalmation mix....5 cats ...a rat..two chickens and a pygmy goat named Lady bug. 
Tazchi.com also has a great chi forum.........! thanks for the welcomes...and Ill post my webshots site so yall can see pics of all my babies!
http://community.webshots.com/user/soulstorms30


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

They are so cute. I love their names.

Leslie


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

We would love to see the rest of your babies. These 3 are precious. You have a nice rounded family. Like me, I say the more the merrier, More More More....Please. :wave:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Awwwwwwwww!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

wonderful names ...welcome :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

Thank you all so much!  
I love my chi babies ....more than anything I guess! 
I also custom make and sell my dresses and harnesses......if anyone is interested...I know alot of people here sew...the dresses are all so adorable!
I make the ones like in my pics for $ 25.00.That includes s&H!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Hello and welcome. :wave: Your babies are adorable - love the names too.


----------

